# Yuchi WMA



## oldwayscrttrgttr (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone been to Yuchhi? Seeing any pigs? Just curious if anyone else hunts hogs at Yuchi and how you're hunts have been going


----------



## SwampJunkie Steve (Oct 23, 2017)

I deer hunted there this past weekend and saw a good sized hog. plenty of hog sign in the creek bottoms and swampy areas next to the river.


----------

